# Kismet - Austrialian Shepherd Mix Bio



## Wolfmoon09 (Feb 22, 2010)

Ref Sheet, Thanks to Valery91THunder: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3379278/

Name: Kismet or Kissi for short
Age: 19
Sex: Female 
Species: Australian Shepherd 
Height: 5'4â€
Weight: 145 lbs

*Behavior and Personality:* Very playful, but easily embarrassed when caught doing something silly (like chasing her tail or a barking at a toy). Around strangers she likes to meet people but will keep an eye on them for a while just to make sure that theyâ€™re not up to anything fishy. Kismet is quick to trust, slow to be offended. However, she does get very nervous if cornered. She hates getting in trouble. 

*Skills:* pet care, listening, 
*Weaknesses:* slightly paranoid, nervous when cornered

*Likes:* Sunning, playing of any type, reasons to get all dressy and dolled up. SWIMMING AND LITTLE O (her water squirrel pet)

*History:* Well Iâ€™m not sure if it counts as history, but my first pet was a blue merle aussie mix, so Kissi is sort of me remembering her.

---
Aaand additional stuff if you want a "what's your blood type?" style bio
---

*Clothing/Personal Style: *Will wear anything  anything really, but prefers clothes that will normally stay out of her way when she's trying to move around.

*Goal: *To be there when you need her
*Personal quote:* â€œDonâ€™t be with someone who you can live with, but with someone who you canâ€™t be without.â€


*Favorite food: *Chicken and potatoes
*Favorite drink:* Coca-Cola
*Favorite location:* South Texas
*Favorite weather:* sunny! (or melting snow to play in, loves catching snowballs)
*Favorite color:* silver/purple

*Least liked food:* Fish!
*Least liked drink:* diet Pepsi
*Least liked location:* Anywhere below 50 degrees
*Least liked weather:* Cold and rainy

*Dislikes:* Cheating, getting too dirty, getting in trouble or hurting anyone, BEING STARTLED

*Orientation:* straight, but bi-curious

*Fetish Info: *bondage, s/m, plushophilia, mild sensory deprivation, will try anything once though


----------



## Hyasinth (Feb 23, 2010)

Cute character! I love her design. Spots = win.


----------



## Wolfmoon09 (Feb 23, 2010)

Hyasinth said:


> Cute character! I love her design. Spots = win.



Why, thank you ^-^


----------



## Lobar (Feb 23, 2010)

She needs a brother named Stasis :V
</nerdhumor>


----------



## Wolfmoon09 (Feb 23, 2010)

Lobar said:


> She needs a brother named Stasis :V
> </nerdhumor>




hmmm.....might have to work on that.....i've been thinking on another character.


----------



## Telnac (Feb 23, 2010)

Hrm, having worked with the Unreal Editor... why does Kismet sound so familiar?  I'd stick with Kissi.  Less likely to confuse the epic geeks.


----------

